# anyone printing canvas on the versacamm?



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Has anyone tried the canvas for the versacamm? If so how did you like it? What brand did you get?

Thanks


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

I got XC-540 and comes out beautiful actually and looks even better than from epson 7800 and 720x720 works fine

I using Rolands material but hate using the matte material because look so bland but the new glossy is like amazing
very durable,great finish and colors look vibrant and very color accurate.
done tones of stretched 3'x5' wraps with no problem


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks Sean
I know a lot of people say they don't like using Rolands materials but I have not heard anyone mention the canvas material.
I need to give it a try and just wanted to make sure to ask which is best because everyone on here gives great advice.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

I began as a fine art printer so I know quality 
I can assure you that it come out awesome 

http://www.greatmooseaerialart.com/stockpricingordering.html

lol not best shot but I did that 3'x5's and he wont best in show or something and he sold tons of these at art shows

but like i said the matte is like nasty and not as durable
Glossy is fabulous umm the got semi gloss to and i bet that good too

It is nice thick and good quality canvas material because some out there are cheap and crappy


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks again for the great info. greatly appreciated. If you don't mind me asking what settings did you use? what software do you use, versaworks I know but Photoshop, corel, etc?

Great looking pics, is this someone you do work for on a regular basis? I am trying to get some doen so I can start trying to sell it. I think it would be a great addition to what we already do.

Thanks so much


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

umm I use Photoshop and set RGB 1998 perpetual setting in Versaworks and picture come out better than that one

Yea i do him a bunch of 3'x5's in summer and work with photographers and artist go crazy for them

You will get more client and artist go crazy with there art on shirts to 

Good profit margin and barley any work on your side and they keep coming back and back for more


----------



## logon511girl (Jan 23, 2010)

We have used the Roland before which was decent but recently purchased a roll of Monet Canvas from Fellers and we love it!


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks Jen
Good to know. I have been using the Roland material and it has been ok but wanted to get thoughts on other material out there as well
What is the difference between the roland and fellers? Quality wise?

Thanks 
Teresa


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

I think Sean told me about Magic Canvas, and I have been using it ever since. xc540 720x720 

I did a 50"x50" today. Awesome.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Fellers Monet hmm stuff is cheap but aint that a Matte?
Last time I used Matte canvas on Roland, looked like crap.

Hey Dave getting a roll of some new stuff that is almost a hundred bux cheaper than Magic I let you know how it turns out : )

So far magic been my fav. and roland is to stiff when stretching in my opinion


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

mrbigjack50 said:


> Fellers Monet hmm stuff is cheap but aint that a Matte?
> Last time I used Matte canvas on Roland, looked like crap.



The Monet Canvas from Neschen (available at fellers) is glossy. I have used Rolands material and the Monet canvas and the Monet is by far superior in quality. The prints look amazing and our customers have been very happy with the results.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Interesting, I will order next roll from Fellers than, depending on how this new stuff turns out.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

What is the magic canvas website??


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

I buy it from dpmedia.com but they sent me a roll of this new stuff, I think he calls it black diamond which is cheap and stocked closer to you : )

As soon as I burn thru this stuff, I wanna try that Monet


----------

